# Remembrance Day 2011: Newcastle upon Tyne



## Granville Thompson (Jul 20, 2011)

The Newcastle upon Tyne Trinity House will be holding its annual Remembrance Day commemoration at 1230 on Friday 11th November 2011.

The services always have a particular theme of a Tyneside individual or ship lost in conflict, or focus on a local company. This year, the service will remember the ships and personnel of Common Brothers Ltd and especially the crews of the ships Laristan, Hindustan and Kurdistan from WW1 and Holystone, Waziristan and Goolistan from WW2. 

The House are keen to make contact with local ex-employees, any representaive organisation (official or otherwise), families and descendants and to perhaps secure a house flag for the service. 

Any assistance gratefully received.

Please contact [email protected]


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Granville Thompson said:


> The Newcastle upon Tyne Trinity House will be holding its annual Remembrance Day commemoration at 1230 on Friday 11th November 2011.
> 
> The services always have a particular theme of a Tyneside individual or ship lost in conflict, or focus on a local company. This year, the service will remember the ships and personnel of Common Brothers Ltd and especially the crews of the ships Laristan, Hindustan and Kurdistan from WW1 and Holystone, Waziristan and Goolistan from WW2.
> 
> ...


I find the time odd for the remembrance was ..

Eleventh hour
Eleventh day
Eleventh month

When and why did it change?
Chas


----------



## Granville Thompson (Jul 20, 2011)

The timing is quite deliberate and follows a tradition established over many years. The service is attended by civic dignitaries, members of the armed forces, reprsentatives of ex-service organisations and members of the public who ALSO attend commemorations at 11.00. The 12.30 start also permits employees of local businesses on and around the Newcastle Quayside to attend, without disrupting the working day, falling as it does during the lunch-hour. The service is always well attended and, if held at 10.45 for 11.00, many significant and regular faces would be missing. Hope that explains.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

Granville Thompson said:


> The timing is quite deliberate and follows a tradition established over many years. The service is attended by civic dignitaries, members of the armed forces, reprsentatives of ex-service organisations and members of the public who ALSO attend commemorations at 11.00. The 12.30 start also permits employees of local businesses on and around the Newcastle Quayside to attend, without disrupting the working day, falling as it does during the lunch-hour. The service is always well attended and, if held at 10.45 for 11.00, many significant and regular faces would be missing. Hope that explains.


Makes sense, thanks
Chas


----------

